# Sandblasting a bowl or vase?



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw a picture of a fellow turning a 14" fir vase. He said he was gonna "finish it by sandblasting it to raise the ribs." Unless he was gonna do some Bar-B-Queing I assume he meant the grain. I have sandblasted metal with glass beads and sand before but never any wood. 

There was not a web link or any information about how this was done that's why I am asking here. Can anyone enlighten me on this technique? Would you use sand, glass beads, walnut shells? What kind of air pressure to use? Any information would be a help as I would like to try this.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Wood has hard and soft places in it, especially fir. Sandblasting fir will eat out the soft parts of the wood and leave the hard parts giving it a old weathered look. There is different blasting media to be used on softer metals to minimize the damage. For wood I would go for the maximum and use sand.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I have sand blasted wood, OUTSIDE, though.

For me I directed the nozzle WITH the grain, NOT head on, allowed the sand to dig out the soft wood as the blast excess sand and wood flowed away from the piece. 

If you have a cabinet blaster, then no worry about sand, etc. going everywhere. 

A bowl may be a bit more challenging, MAYBE. 

I wish you well.

Dale in Indy


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

When the weather clears up outside (we are having a lot of rain) I am gonna try this outside


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Haven't done it myself but do plan to one of these days. Check out my friend Pascal Oudet's website. He is very good at it. 
http://lavieenbois.com/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's pretty slick to turn white oak that thin and sandblast it until it was transparent. Looks kind of like some of my mothers doilies.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't research his site, wonder if he is blasting with a temporary backing to prevent blow-out?

I'm guessing he blast head on.

Dale in Indy


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't think he uses a backing. I talked to him about it but it's been a couple of years. I think he just controls the power. He will be a demonstrator at the Georgia symposium in September and so will I so we will be in touch again. Haven't seen him since we met at the AAW symposium a few years ago.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

Some amazing effects are possible with patience and practice. 

Bill Luce, for my money one of the best turners in the world when it comes to exploring form, does some remarkable work with blasting.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you guys for the web links. I guess I've been living under a rock for the past year when I started turning bowls. I thought I had completely researched all the different ways of turning and finishing bowls but I was wrong because I have never seen this before.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

OH there's a lot more out there. If you seriously get into surface design and texture on bowls you have a lot more research to do.


----------

